# 10mm sac emty at 6 weeks and brown spotting have i lost the baby



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

hi i had a fet on the 6th april 2009 2 blastacyst were transfered  at 5 weeks 3 days i started brown spotting just about
a teaspoon full then when i wiped sat 25th night twice nothing sunday 26th april once when i wiped monday.  Went to the doctors where they sent me to early pregancy unit.  According to my ivf dates i would of been 5 weeks 6 days with a transvaginal scan 
they were able to see a sac measuring at 10mm but it was empty.  They took my hgc levels which the base line was 
7500  48hrs later they has increased to just under 9000 so not doubling.  My official scan with the londons women clinic
is not until may 11th.  today is the 5th and since my last blood test which was the 2nd may i wiped once and there was 
a tiny red clot with that wipe was  some blood but not much at all just one wipe clot was about 0.5mm (tiny) but enough
for me to worry.  Every day now maybe 50% of the time that i use the loo and wipe there is pinkish blood not anything
on my panty liner have had no cramping. 
Have i had a miscarrage but the reason why i am not bleeding is due the the gestone injections 50ml that i am
taking daily....  I really dont feel pregnant at first i was really tired no morning sickness maybe a little heartburn,  every other
day but now not as tired just having really vivid dreams that I have lost our baby ...What do you think should i prepare myself for 
the 11th for bad news or keep my hopes alive.......

IF THERE IS ANYONE WHO HAS EXPERIENCED ANYTHING LIKE THIS PLEASE CAN YOU POST A REPLY GOOD OR BAD


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

hi, 

It is a possibility that everything is still ok, so don't lose hope. The first scan may have been too early. I would have expected to have seen a yolk sac or fetal pole at that stage, but it may just be delayed, I wish I could say exactly what was happening, but you know I can't.
I'll keep everything crossed for you, let me know how you get on 
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks Emilycaitlin
for your reply have phoned l.w.c to see if they could see me in the morning so they are at 8.30am ill keep you posted
and just hope everything is ok and they are able to see a little bean.
fingers crossed


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

just to let you know Emilycaitlin
went for scan and there was our baby bean with heart beat thank you for your reply let you know how the 
pregnancy goes


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

excellent news!!!! I'm really pleased for you!! Let's hope it carries on behaving itself!!


----------

